
Anxious? Dealing with Stress as a Founder - TudorBirlea
Working with a couple of founders I noticed that none of them are equipped to deal with stress. They just bottle it up and sooner or later it just blows into their faces. From procrastination to panic attacks, i&#x27;ve seen it all. Of course, meditation and other exercises can work but when you&#x27;re in the middle of an anxiety attack you don&#x27;t start a gratefulness journal. I started to publish weekly a short exercise to help ease the stress. Basically building an emotional first aid kit that one can use anywhere, anytime without any preparation in advance. (link:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;59anx.substack.com&#x2F;)<p>To make this better, I need your help: how does stress affect you and how do you deal with it?
======
therm0
not a founder, just an extremely stressed developer.

i used to smoke cigarettes and drink a lot. now i just bottle it up because i
don't want lung cancer.

~~~
TudorBirlea
I used to smoke, too. man it was hard to quit and even harder to replace the
fidgeting...

------
runawaybottle
I drink after work.

~~~
ribx
Me too. Used to drink 1-3 beers after work daily, but cut it down latly
because I try to loose some weight.

Anybody tried vaping CBD and/or nikotin?

~~~
runawaybottle
Vaping enhances drinking, so I do both.

